# Hot Tubes - Might be nice option



## peakbagger (Oct 2, 2014)

Neat idea for houses with woodstoves. I have seen purpose built similar devices but it looks like these will be plug and play

http://bangordailynews.com/2014/10/...inventor-for-hot-tubes-energy-saving-venture/


----------



## Wildo (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for the link.  I saw the article in passing the other day but didn't read it.  I just pledged for two, I would have missed out, glad I didn't.  I will post a review after use this winter.


----------



## bmblank (Oct 7, 2014)

I don't mind the concept. I like it better than ceiling fans. But why is the tube insulated? Seems like something pretty easy to replicate.


----------



## Wildo (Oct 7, 2014)

bmblank said:


> I don't mind the concept. I like it better than ceiling fans. But why is the tube insulated? Seems like something pretty easy to replicate.


 In the early development section of the kickstarter campaign it mentions heat loss.  I would also think the double wall would add weight to help with sound/vibration dampening.  Ask the creator there may be a better reason than my musings.


----------



## bmblank (Oct 7, 2014)

I could believe the sound thing. As for heat loss... So, you're losing heat from your room into... Into your room.
Just seems more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## Hot-Tubes (Oct 8, 2014)

bmblank said:


> I don't mind the concept. I like it better than ceiling fans. But why is the tube insulated? Seems like something pretty easy to replicate.



I just found this forum while doing a web search, I hope it's ok if I answer your questions directly.  The Tyvek jacket provides an insulated air layer for the inner tube.  Without a secondary layer there's significant heat loss at the upper part of the tube, defeating the primary function of moving the heat down.  The single tube alternative is a quilted / insulated fabric for the primary tube.  That fabric is expensive stuff.

Bill Zelman
www.Hot-Tubes.com



Wildo said:


> Thanks for the link.  I saw the article in passing the other day but didn't read it.  I just pledged for two, I would have missed out, glad I didn't.  I will post a review after use this winter.



Thanks for your support!  We'll be [hopefully] in monthly contact with all our Kickstarter backers.  We're setting up our forum over the next few weeks to provide an open feedback channel for results.  We know they are quite effective with high heat point sources such as wood and gas stoves.  Our estimation is a typical gradient of at least 15 degrees allows plenty of room for improvement in thermal efficiency.  There are plenty of variables though and there are zero studies in the Residential space.  We all need the data.

Bill Zelman
www.Hot-Tubes.com



Wildo said:


> In the early development section of the kickstarter campaign it mentions heat loss.  I would also think the double wall would add weight to help with sound/vibration dampening.  Ask the creator there may be a better reason than my musings.



There's some sound dampening.  The general keys worked out to be soft wall construction, material selection, and finding the right balance of fan speed and power.

Bill Zelman
www.Hot-Tubes.com



bmblank said:


> I could believe the sound thing. As for heat loss... So, you're losing heat from your room into... Into your room.
> Just seems more complicated than it needs to be.



See above...I understand where you're coming from on that.  In practice it's where the heat is lost - and that's up high.  Single wall fabric tubes (unless insulated) failed to deliver the needed performance.

Bill Zelman
www.Hot-Tubes.com


----------



## begreen (Oct 8, 2014)

This is not the first time we've had a posting about this style of air mover. I forget the competing products, but they are out there.


----------



## Hot-Tubes (Oct 8, 2014)

begreen said:


> This is not the first time we've had a posting about this style of air mover. I forget the competing products, but they are out there.



The concept is ancient of course.  There are a number of quirky products that show up in a patent search, but I've never seen one anywhere and they aren't being sold as best I can tell.  The only active product I was able to find was one sold by as a kit where you had to supply your own PVC pipe.  It definitely will work, but it will resonate like a digeradoo and look like...well, a PVC pipe.

Bill Zelman
www.Hot-Tubes.com


----------



## bmblank (Oct 9, 2014)

Does your fan work slowly?


----------



## Hot-Tubes (Oct 9, 2014)

The short answer is yes - as it's not a heater nor high volume fan - which would be noisy.  Overall it depends on factors such as the overall space size and drafts, and the distance a person is from the duct at the bottom of the fan.  All that said, they are designed to be left running 24/7 though I have mine set to start when the heating system kicks up at 6 am and turn off at 10 pm when I head up to bed.

One strategy I'd suggest for anyone using a fan system (of any type) to move warm air from one space to another space, is to "preheat" the target space first using the primary heating system (assuming there is one).  Once the desired temp is reached, ideally turn off or turn down the primary heat source in the target space and the fan functions in maintenance mode keeping the space warm.

That approach worked very well in my home last winter.

z


----------



## begreen (Oct 9, 2014)

The forums are not for product promotion. I am closing this thread. Please review the forum rules. If there is a desire to advertise here, please contact the hearth.com owner - webfish.


----------

